# Pat, how was the show today?



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just thinking of you and your first show today! How did it go? Did you do doubles or a single? 

Hope you took lots of pictures!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh yes Pat, would love to see pics of Miss Ava!!! Fill us in when you can~~~~~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We're home!!!! Man, am I tired! Today Ava won best of breed so we had to stay all day long to be in the best of group - but we didn't do anything there....

[attachment=57201:Ava_the_winner_rs.jpg]


It was a single top knot for us.....this time, but I did get some tips while I was there.
[attachment=57202:Ava_gett...oomed_rs.jpg] 

I was so scared all day long yesterday, but we did pretty good and got best opposite sex and two other ribbons. 

It was fun but very tiring, that's for sure. I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, that is GREAT!!!!!!!!! Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh that is so exciting Pat, Congrats to you and Ava! Way to go Ava!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

arty: arty: Congrtats Pat and beautiful Ava, arty: arty: now get some rest


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer: Congratulations Pat and Ava! :cheer: The pictures are great! I love the picture of both of you together. You both have beautiful smiles. :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

:cheer: Congrats Ava!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: Way to go Pat and Ava, I knew that little doll was a winner. Congratulations :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations baby Ava!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

:cheer: :cheer: YEAH YEAH YEAH Miss Ava!!!!!!! :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh congrats!!!! Ava looks GREAT!!!

Did you get any points? Who else was showing? How did the grooming cart dealio work for you? I'm sooo proud of you guys!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:dothewave: Congrats Pat and Ava! :dothewave: She is beautiful!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Ava, Pat. I don't think there is a judge who could resist her unless they were blindfolded!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.......I am just now seeing this!! You batted it out of the ballpark!!!! Well, hello Bonnie Pat!!! Hee, hee, hee!!! I am so proud of Ava and you!!!! If she does this well on her first time out......Whoooo Hooooo!!!!! arty: :drinkup: :yes: :smootch: :yes: :drinkup: arty:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely pictures, congratulations arty: you must be thrilled. Ava, you look stunning


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats Pat and Ava! That's so exciting! Love the pix, and anxiously await more!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! You guys are on your way!!

Congrats!!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats Girlfriend ..omg Ava is a doll and yes she is smiling - gorgeous mum and baby :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN!!! :biggrin: ANY POINTS


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

*WOW - that's fantastic!!!* Sounds like you've got a champion in the making there!! Congratulations, Pat and Ava!! :cheer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you 2 beauties.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:drinkup: Congrats Pat and Ava!! What a great start!! Keep it up!! :cloud9:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

On your wins.

Tina


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats Pat and Ava! WOW!!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! Congrats!! What a great first show for you and Ava!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations Pat and Ava. What a great first show for you. You did good.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy for you and Ava!!!!

This is fabulous!!! You can tell from the beginning that she is an absolute beauty!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:dothewave: Way to go Pat! :dothewave: We knew you could do it!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like you both had great fun! Can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:cheer: Congratulations!!! :cheer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

arty: Congratulations!!! arty:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:cheer: :cheer: *CONGRATS BEAUTIFUL AVA AND PAT!!!* :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, wow! Way to go, Pat. Congrats to you and precious Ava!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh WOW!!! You are off to a fabulous start!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow!!!!!! We are soooo proud of you, Pat and Ava!!!!! Isn't it so wonderful that Bonnie entrusted you with a *show quality* pet?! Amazing all around!!! Big, big congrats!!!! And many more wins to come in the future, I'm sure!

:good post - perfect 10: :cheer: :good post - perfect 10: :cheer: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Way to go Ava! Big congratulations!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Go Ava, Pat I am so happy for you and Ava  

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. It's nice to know someone appreciates all this work...and $$$ spent!  

No points though - but it was a good experience for us. I really like the rosette ribbons!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Pat! I bet you learned a lot. Lots of work too. :smheat: 
I hope above all else you and Ava had fun!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

YOU DID IT!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Bravo. I'm so excited for both of you. We all knew Ava's a winner, now you have ribbons to prove it. I can imagine after the adrenaline rush how exhausted you were. We're all so proud of both of you. Was just thinking after your post the other day, how'd you throw the males off the scent, so to speak?


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

congrats to you both - she looks soooo beautiful awwwww :wub:


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Ava looked beautiful in those pics!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations Pat, what a huge accomplishment and you and Ava look fantastic in all the pictures! :aktion033:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: *I love AVA :wub: ...no way I could resist her if I were a judge!!!!*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this but I did see the thread in the picture section.
How exciting! 

CONGRATUATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! congrats! AWesome job mom and ava!! That is so exciting for the first time out!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg she is gorgeous


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 2 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836264


> We're home!!!! Man, am I tired! Today Ava won best of breed so we had to stay all day long to be in the best of group - but we didn't do anything there....
> 
> [attachment=57201:Ava_the_winner_rs.jpg]
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! I can't imagine anyone, judges included, not being spellbound when they see your spectacular little Ava!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is just so cool!!! _*Congratulations!! *_I love that photo of you, Ava and the ribbons! You should get that one framed!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, congratulations to you and Ava!!! That is fantastic!!! :aktion033: :yahoo: :aktion033:


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 3 2009, 07:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836417


> Thanks, everyone. It's nice to know someone appreciates all this work...and $$$ spent!
> 
> No points though - but it was a good experience for us. I really like the rosette ribbons!!!!! :aktion033:[/B]


There is nothing like that first show, you did good and your girl looked wonderful! Congratulations!
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 5 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836924


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 3 2009, 07:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836417





> Thanks, everyone. It's nice to know someone appreciates all this work...and $$$ spent!
> 
> No points though - but it was a good experience for us. I really like the rosette ribbons!!!!! :aktion033:[/B]


There is nothing like that first show, you did good and your girl looked wonderful! Congratulations!
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. I tried really hard.....  . Our next show is Sunday, Octbober 18th.


----------

